# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم (1) Vs الجيش النيجري (2) السبت 31-07 -2010

## جواندي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

...[marq="3;right;3;scroll"] 
محجوز
[/marq]

المباراة لم تنتهي بعد
انتهي الشوط الاول
متبقي الشوط الثاني
المريخ دائماً يعلب خارج ارضه
افضل من ان يلعب وسط جمهوره
نسأل الله ان ينصر المريخ في مباراة الرد
والدعاء مستجاب عند هطول المطر
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الحمد لله على كل حال .........................كلنا يعلم أنه فريق غير مخيف لكن هل تضمن لاعبينا
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله ياجواندي الله يستر بس بي ديل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

الحمد لله على كل حال .........................كلنا يعلم أنه فريق غير مخيف لكن هل تضمن لاعبينا



 لا مفر من هزيمة الجيش وسط جمهوره وارضه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

والله ياجواندي الله يستر بس بي ديل



 بوقفة الجميع بأذن الله نتخطي الجبش
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*وجع التفاؤل . اللهم اميييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## ليونيل العجب

*ياجواااااااااااااااااااااندى قول ها















ماتزعل بهظر
بس بالشايفوده كلامك ده مستحيل
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aziz4545a
					

وجع التفاؤل . اللهم اميييييييييييييين



 بأذن الواحد الاحد
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*تتوقع يكون المدرب منو يا جواندى............... لازم التعادل دا يكون عندو ضحايا بكرة طبعا نمرة واحد كاربونى.....نمرة اتنين اتوقع أن يكون سفارى
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليونيل العجب
					

ياجواااااااااااااااااااااندى قول ها















ماتزعل بهظر
بس بالشايفوده كلامك ده مستحيل



 الاخ ليونيل العجب فريق الجيش  فريق يمكن هزيمته في عقر داره
وخاصة بعد ان اطمئن علي النتيجة في امدرمان
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*انتا قايل نحنا قفلنا الباب والله ما اتقفل 

في حضرة من اهوى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*باذن الله تعالى
كل شىء جائز والعشم كبير . . . واى نوط !!!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله يا جواندي فريق الجيش دا حمام ميت و حتى بداية الشوط الثاني كنت متوقع نهزمه و بعدد وافر من الأهداف
لكن الشفتو في هذا الشوط لا يصدق و لا يمكن أن يكون هؤلاء لعيبة محترفين و يلعبون قارياً
يقولون الشوط الثاني شوط المدربين و قد رأينا شوط مدربنا الهمام و يا لهف قلبي من الشوط الثاني في أرض النيجر
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

تتوقع يكون المدرب منو يا جواندى............... لازم التعادل دا يكون عندو ضحايا بكرة طبعا نمرة واحد كاربونى.....نمرة اتنين اتوقع أن يكون سفارى



 اتمني ان يواصل كاربوني حتي نهاية الموسم
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

انتا قايل نحنا قفلنا الباب والله ما اتقفل 

في حضرة من اهوى



 دعواتكم لانتصار المريخ في مباراة الرد
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

باذن الله تعالى
كل شىء جائز والعشم كبير . . . واى نوط !!!



 ان شاء الله متأهلين  علي حساب الجيش
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

و الله يا جواندي فريق الجيش دا حمام ميت و حتى بداية الشوط الثاني كنت متوقع نهزمه و بعدد وافر من الأهداف
لكن الشفتو في هذا الشوط لا يصدق و لا يمكن أن يكون هؤلاء لعيبة محترفين و يلعبون قارياً
يقولون الشوط الثاني شوط المدربين و قد رأينا شوط مدربنا الهمام و يا لهف قلبي من الشوط الثاني في أرض النيجر



 ان شاء الله يحسم المريخ التأهيل بالنيجر
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*لم نفقد الامل علينا اعداد العدة للمبارة من الان بالتمارين القوية مع بضع المباريات التي تخدم ربنا يجازي اتحاد شداد البوقف الموسم في الفترة المحتاجة فيها الفرق السودانية للعب التنافسي
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*كان فريقا ضعيفا وفى متناول اليد وفرطنا 
اذا سافرت طائرة المريخ الى النيجر  وحوت بجوفها  كاربونى وسعيد, والسعودى الاخر,واضف اليهم  سفاري            (الطابور الخامس ) والمخزل الاكبر
 فعلى الكونفدرالية السلام 
*

----------


## محمدين

*المشكلة فى لعيبتنا ... الفرق التانية دى كلها ما فيها فريق يمكن أن يقال عليه ... لكن تقول شنو بس ؟.
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*أخي جواندي والله لعيبتنا لو ختو الرحمن في قلبهم يغلبو الجيش في بلدو ووسط جماهيرو_ 
تخريمه : ما عارف ليك محل  نشتري منو (حرارة قلب وحماشه) عشان نوزعها للعيبه
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

أخي جواندي والله لعيبتنا لو ختو الرحمن في قلبهم يغلبو الجيش في بلدو ووسط جماهيرو_ 
تخريمه : ما عارف ليك محل  نشتري منو (حرارة قلب وحماشه) عشان نوزعها للعيبه



‏
ما فضل لينا إلا دي يا لؤي وكان بتتعمل كان عملناها ليهم !
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Insha Allah we can do it, be optimistic guys
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
... 
[align=center][tabletext="width:100%;background-image:url('http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');border:5px double deeppink;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
[fot1]محجوز[/fot1][/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المباراة لم تنتهي بعد
انتهي الشوط الاول
متبقي الشوط الثاني
المريخ دائماً يعلب خارج ارضه
افضل من ان يلعب وسط جمهوره
نسأل الله ان ينصر المريخ في مباراة الرد
والدعاء مستجاب عند هطول المطر
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*اكيد فريق الجيش الان نايم فى العسل وضامن النتيجة ودى الحتة الممكن نضربو منها بس حقو تقطع للفريق تذاكر ذهاب للنيجر فقط لوغلبوا نرسل ليهم تذاكر العودة لوما غلبوا مع السلامة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## minoalmre5

*انا معاك يا جواندي و متفائل بالتاهل بعون الله  متاهيلـــــــــــين
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## hamdi73

*إذا أدى اللاعبون بالحماس و الروح القتالية و هذا عشمنا فى مباراة الأياب سنتأهل بمشيئة الله ، و ربنا أدينا الفى مرادنا قولوا آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن . 
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بازن الواحد الاحد الاحمر الوهاج منتصر واحد صفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*الهلهم انصر المريخ
دعواتكم مع الزعيم يا يا صفوه
وانشاء متأهلين


تفاألو خبرا تجدووه

والتفـــــــاأل من الايمان
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*انا شخصيا بتفال خير وانشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*شبال واحد من العجب كفانا
وزي ما قال ود الرضي ( راضي بشبالا وراضي بي صاقعه ) !!

*

----------


## سيف الدين علي

*شباب كورة المريخ كم كم سرييييع
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*اللهم انصر المريخ عى فريق الجيش النيجري 2 /0

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الهم انصرنا واهلنا اميييييييييين باذن الله المريخ منتصر لوكو الصبر 
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

اللهم انصر المريخ



اااامين يااا رب 

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اللهم امين النصر يا كريم ويا حليم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم امين النصر يا كريم ويا حليم
*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم امين النصر يا كريم ويا حليم
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*العلم عند الله ولكن تعطى الكره لمن يعطيها ويكافح من اجل الفوز واذا لعب المريخ كسابق عهده ايام زمان اضمن له الفوز والتاهل باذن الله 
اما اذا لعب بنفس مباراة ام در نقول له هاردلك 
و الله اعلم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم

ونتمني أن تكون مرافقة أبوعنجة فاتحة خير وبركة

ونتمني أن يتذكر اللاعبين وقفة الجمهور معهم في مباراة الافيال
*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهم امين النصر يا كريم ويا حليم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قناة الشروق اكملت اتفاقها لنقل المباراة يوم السبت وأوفدت مندوبها وطاقمها الفني وسيصحب النقل استديو تحليلي

حقوق النشر محفوظة للعزيز غندور
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وصلت بعثة الزعيم الي نيامي بسلام


اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

اللهم أنصر الزعيم

ونتمني أن تكون مرافقة أبوعنجة فاتحة خير وبركة

ونتمني أن يتذكر اللاعبين وقفة الجمهور معهم في مباراة الافيال



 آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة الساعة كم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صحوة الفريق الشفتها أخيراً لو طبقوها في نيامي منتصرين من عصراً بدري بحول الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

صحوة الفريق الشفتها أخيراً لو طبقوها في نيامي منتصرين من عصراً بدري بحول الله



 اللهم آمين يا عمنا
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

صحوة الفريق الشفتها أخيراً لو طبقوها في نيامي منتصرين من عصراً بدري بحول الله



من فمك ولي باب السماء

أأأأأأأأأأمين يارب
*

----------


## مريخابي وأفتخر

*يارب أنصـــــر الزعيـــــم 2/0
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي وأفتخر

*أتوقع أن يأتي هدف الزعيم الثاني في أخر دقائق الشوط الثاني لنتذوق طعم الإنتصار بعد لحظات عصيبه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي وأفتخر
					

أتوقع أن يأتي هدف الزعيم الثاني في أخر دقائق الشوط الثاني لنتذوق طعم الإنتصار بعد لحظات عصيبه



 آآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العاااااااااااالمين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي وأفتخر
					

يارب أنصـــــر الزعيـــــم 2/0



 اي نتيجة تؤهل المريخ لدور المجموعات
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا الله يا الله يا الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اللهم انصر مريخ السودان ببركة هذا اليوم
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

* الـــــــــــــزعيم (1) vs الجيش النيجــرى(؟) 31-يولــــيو 2010 
السبت الساعه 8 مساء
ياااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*الله أعلم .
*

----------


## جواندي

*أن شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## Shihab Karrar

*الجيش فريق عادي جدا ولم يكن ليتعادل مع المريخ لولا تخاذل اللعيبة والفكر التدريبي الضعيف لكاربوني
وامام المريخ فرصة كبيرة جدا للفوز عليه في عقر داره
فقط الاصرار والروح وحب الشعار و الرغبة في الفوز
وهو ما افتقده لعيبة المريخ فى الفترة الاخيرة
وأنشاء الله تكون مباراة اليوم مباراة العودة لروح المريخ المعهودة
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*مريخ السودان الي دوري المجموعات باذن واحد احد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الرائع حصريكانو أكد نقل الشروق للمباراة في السادسة من مساء اليوم

أعفص 

هنا
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأن الله
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Red Arena

*باذن الله الكوره يك للمريخ
بتعرفو اليك
بس ياهو ذاتو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

الله أعلم .



 من قال لا أعلم فقد أفتى:mdry:
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ان شاء الله الكوره 2 / 0 للمريخ زعيم البلد




يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم:sm20:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم ابعدنا من الكجوجية
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

اللهم ابعدنا من الكجوجية



اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم :sm20:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم :sm20:



 الحمدلله الليلة ما حاسي برجفة:022:
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*في اول مشاركة توقعات لي...2/1 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*خمسة ساعات فقط تفصلنا عن اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*جواندي, مامون من اسلانج, أبو محجوب, محمد العليقي, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, محمد قمر الأنبياء, Aladdin, andy09, مريخابي كسلاوي, مصعب الشايقي, apex, لؤي شرفي, bakri2010, الأبيض ضميرك, المكاجر, الجرافى كومر, الحوشابي, الزيرو, الســـكاب, النجم السامق, الوطن الغالي, اباتشيه, ابن ادريس, ابو راما, ابوحازم, ابوعبير, ابوعبودى, احمد الحبر, احمدالطاهر, ادروب, comndan, اندرنا, انيس, Ehab M. Ali*, بدوري, برعى القانون, ezoo2t, fanan, hamdi73, husein eisa, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, جاميكا, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, حاكم خيرى حاكم, حبيب الزعيم, looly, monzir ana, Mr.Kdrook, mub25, senba+, tito_santana, علي مريخابي, عاطف عوض, غندور, waleed salih, zaeim84, zoal, همس الشوق, إيهاب مكي, ود الباقر, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طوكراوي, كدكول, كشة حموري

دعواتكم بالنصر المؤزر
*

----------


## looly

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*يامن رافع السماوات من غير عمدياغفورياشكور ياعظيم انصر الذيم نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اقتربت ساعه الصفر
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mee162

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*يارب يالله تنصر الذعيم
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الليله في زول كده لو طلع كج الا يشوف ليه بيت تاني غير بتاع الشعبيه دي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يا رب
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
منتصرين بإذن الله

منتصرين بإذن الله
منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

منتصرين بإذن الله
منتصرين بإذن الله

منتصرين بإذن الله
منتصرين بإذن الله



أأأأأأأأأأأأمين يارب
:sm20:
أأأأأأأأأأأأمين يارب
:sm20:
أأأأأأأأأأأأمين يارب
*

----------


## جواندي

*قوووووووووووووووووون


















أتمناها ثلاث مرات لصالح المريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أأأأأأأأأأأأمين يارب
:sm20:
أأأأأأأأأأأأمين يارب
:sm20:
أأأأأأأأأأأأمين يارب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الشروق تؤكد عبر بثها المباشر نقلها للمباراة
هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## السيد

*يــا نصر الدين انت الفكي بتاعك دا بدعوا للاقوان والا لي المطره يقوم ويقعد كدا . . .


شباب ان انتصرنا فخير نحمد الله عليه وأن هذمنا فخير نحمد الله عليه

خليكم في اطار التوقعات كل شئ متاح حتي الان عشان مانجي نندب بعد المباراه انحنا فرطنا هنا والتعويض ممكن بس كمان مانقفل عليهو شديد كدا 

كلو بأمر الله . . . ادعوا الله أن ينصرنا واحمدوهوا علي مايعطينا . . .

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

يــا نصر الدين انت الفكي بتاعك دا بدعوا للاقوان والا لي المطره يقوم ويقعد كدا . . .


شباب ان انتصرنا فخير نحمد الله عليه وأن هذمنا فخير نحمد الله عليه

خليكم في اطار التوقعات كل شئ متاح حتي الان عشان مانجي نندب بعد المباراه انحنا فرطنا هنا والتعويض ممكن بس كمان مانقفل عليهو شديد كدا 

كلو بأمر الله . . . ادعوا الله أن ينصرنا واحمدوهوا علي مايعطينا . . .

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



كلام يخوف لكن منطقي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*منصورين باذن الله








منصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*نقلاً عن الحبيب افريكانو

تشكيلة الزعيم اليوم


محمد كمال

موسي.......بله

سفاري......طارق

سعيد.......لاسانا

قلق.........النفطي

ر اجي.......عبد الحميد


*

----------


## محمدطيب

*تشكيلة مثالية بس انشاءالله يكونو في يومهم يهدونا الفرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررح اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*الكوره الســــــــــــــــاعه كم ياناس . . .

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

الكوره الســــــــــــــــاعه كم ياناس . . .



 
الســــــــــــــــــــ 6م ـــــــــــــــــــــــــاعة يا حبيب
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

الكوره الســــــــــــــــاعه كم ياناس . . .



 الساعة السادسة بتوقيت السودان
*

----------


## جواندي

*متبقي 45 دقيقة
*

----------


## لاروخا

*الجيش مقدور عليه بس كربنة يلعبها صح
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*40 دقيقة يا شباب
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*النتيجه هسى كيف
محمد على طه- صوفيا
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لاروخا
					

الجيش مقدور عليه بس كربنة يلعبها صح



 ان شاء الله

وارقو ان شاء ما يقصر وبقية اللاعبين
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهاللهم انصر المريخم انصر المريخ  اللهم انصر المريخ  اللهم انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر المريخ  اللهم انصر المريخ  اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على طه
					

النتيجه هسى كيف
محمد على طه- صوفيا



 المبارا بتبدأ بعد 36 دقيقة هنا
http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على طه
					

النتيجه هسى كيف
محمد على طه- صوفيا



 متبقي 35 دقيقة فقط لبداية المباراة
*

----------


## جواندي

*abdalwahab, abdelrhman, لاروخا, مانديلا, مبارك علي حسين, africanu*, محمد عبده, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alajabalajeeb, alamal, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي صميم, apex, awad khalifa, aymon7, أوندى, المحترف, الحارث, الشائب, الزيرو, النجمي, ابومحمد البركة, ابوايلاف, ابوعبير, ادروب, comndan, اواب محمد, dr_nashat, Ehab M. Ali*, بدوري, برعى القانون, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حريري, حسن بشير, meriekhabygidan, monzir ana, mozamel1, mub25, عاطف عوض, عبدالغفاراحمدحامد, عجبكو(ميسي), غندور, waleed salih, zoal, همس الشوق, إيهاب مكي, وليد رابح, وائل يوسف, ود من الله, ود الباقر, ودالتوم, نزار احمد, نصرالدين أحمد علي

دعواتكم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (8 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, لاروخا, محمدطيب, أوندى, النجمي, ارخبيل, ود الباقر, نصرالدين أحمد علي 
التشكيلة دي بتفتح بنك
                        	*

----------


## najma

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم الحمد لله رب العالمين وافضل الصلاه والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى صحبه وسلم .. استغفر الله العظيم الذي لااله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه .. اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العظام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامخرج الكربات وياسامع الأصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرمات ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملاء نوره الأرض والسموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما وأحصى كل شي عددا ويا عالما بما مضى وماهو أت أسالك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شئ باستغناك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك وياعظيما يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما أنت بحالنا عليم اللهم أصلح لنا شأننا كله بما أصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولاتكلنا لأنفسنا طرفه عين ولاأقل من ذلك اللهم أقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي وماأنزل بي من حيرتي ( اللهم انصر المريخ نصر كبيرا والعودة بنقاط المباراة كاملة ) وصلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما إلى يوم الدين
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الباقر

*يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم الحمد لله رب العالمين وافضل الصلاه والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى صحبه وسلم .. استغفر الله العظيم الذي لااله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه .. اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العظام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامخرج الكربات وياسامع الأصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرمات ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملاء نوره الأرض والسموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما وأحصى كل شي عددا ويا عالما بما مضى وماهو أت أسالك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شئ باستغناك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك وياعظيما يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما أنت بحالنا عليم اللهم أصلح لنا شأننا كله بما أصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولاتكلنا لأنفسنا طرفه عين ولاأقل من ذلك اللهم أقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي وماأنزل بي من حيرتي ( اللهم انصر المريخ نصر كبيرا والعودة بنقاط المباراة كاملة ) وصلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما إلى يوم الدين
*

----------


## غندور

*بدأ حارسا المرمى عملية الاحماء(عن أفريكانو)
*

----------


## جواندي

*متبقي 25 دقيقة
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييين يارب العالمييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وعملية الاحماء
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم الحمد لله رب العالمين وافضل الصلاه والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى صحبه وسلم .. استغفر الله العظيم الذي لااله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه .. اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العظام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامخرج الكربات وياسامع الأصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرمات ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملاء نوره الأرض والسموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما وأحصى كل شي عددا ويا عالما بما مضى وماهو أت أسالك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شئ باستغناك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك وياعظيما يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما أنت بحالنا عليم اللهم أصلح لنا شأننا كله بما أصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولاتكلنا لأنفسنا طرفه عين ولاأقل من ذلك اللهم أقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي وماأنزل بي من حيرتي ( اللهم انصر المريخ نصر كبيرا والعودة بنقاط المباراة كاملة ) وصلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما إلى يوم الدين



 اللهم أأأأأأأأأأأأأمين يا مالك خزائن السموات وياقاضي الحاجات
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

كان فريقا ضعيفا وفى متناول اليد وفرطنا 
اذا سافرت طائرة المريخ الى النيجر وحوت بجوفها كاربونى وسعيد, والسعودى الاخر,واضف اليهم سفاري (الطابور الخامس ) والمخزل الاكبر
فعلى الكونفدرالية السلام 



 ههههههههههههههههه اذا انعدمت الثقة تاني الا ههههههههههههههههههه الضحك ونحن ثقتنا كبيرة فيكم ياخوان العجب وما تخزولنا و الرهان البين وبين صاحبنا دا بالنص ياوارقو كسبانين 
*

----------


## جواندي

*اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم الحمد لله رب العالمين وافضل الصلاه والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى صحبه وسلم .. استغفر الله العظيم الذي لااله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه .. اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العظام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامخرج الكربات وياسامع الأصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرمات ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملاء نوره الأرض والسموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما وأحصى كل شي عددا ويا عالما بما مضى وماهو أت أسالك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شئ باستغناك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك وياعظيما يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما أنت بحالنا عليم اللهم أصلح لنا شأننا كله بما أصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولاتكلنا لأنفسنا طرفه عين ولاأقل من ذلك اللهم أقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي وماأنزل بي من حيرتي ( اللهم انصر المريخ نصر كبيرا والعودة بنقاط المباراة كاملة ) وصلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما إلى يوم الدين
*

----------


## السيد

*بالطريقه دي الحُارس ديل بيحرق يا جواندي 

ربنا يوفق حارسنا ان شاء الله ويطلع بالشبكة فاضية من غير ان تهتز يــارب


ولو كان في طريقه كان قلنا يطلع بالماينص بس ان شاء الله ربنا يهزم الفريق الاخر ويجعل النصر لنا

وان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم قولوا يـــارب

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بدأ الاستديو التحليلي


http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm



اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## غندور

*الان الاستوديو التحليلى
*

----------


## جواندي

*الاستديو التحليلي بداء
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فوزي التعايشة وشمس المعارف بخيت يحللون اللقاء
مع تقديم الرشيد المهدية
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قولوا يا لطيف

abdalwahab, abdelrhman, لاروخا, مانديلا, مبارك علي حسين, africanu*, محمد عبده, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alajabalajeeb, alamal, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي صميم, apex, awad khalifa, aymon7, أوندى, المحترف, الحارث, الشائب, الزيرو, النجمي, ابومحمد البركة, ابوايلاف, ابوعبير, ادروب, comndan, اواب محمد, dr_nashat, Ehab M. Ali*, بدوري, برعى القانون, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حريري, حسن بشير, meriekhabygidan, monzir ana, mozamel1, mub25, عاطف عوض, عبدالغفاراحمدحامد, عجبكو(ميسي), غندور, waleed salih, zoal, همس الشوق, إيهاب مكي, وليد رابح, وائل يوسف, ود من الله, ود الباقر, ودالتوم, نزار احمد, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راشدعبد الرحمن يعلق علي المباراة من الامارات
*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

بدأ الاستديو التحليلي


http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm



اللهم أنصر الزعيم



 مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

بالطريقه دي الحُارس ديل بيحرق يا جواندي 

ربنا يوفق حارسنا ان شاء الله ويطلع بالشبكة فاضية من غير ان تهتز يــارب


ولو كان في طريقه كان قلنا يطلع بالماينص بس ان شاء الله ربنا يهزم الفريق الاخر ويجعل النصر لنا

وان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم قولوا يـــارب



 
قول يا ليطيف
                        	*

----------


## ودالبكي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم الحمد لله رب العالمين وافضل الصلاه والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى صحبه وسلم .. استغفر الله العظيم الذي لااله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه .. اللهم ياجامع الشتات ويامخرج النبات ويامحيي العظام الرفات ويامجيب الدعوات وياقاضي الحاجات ويامخرج الكربات وياسامع الأصوات من فوق سبع سموات ويافاتح خزائن الكرمات ويامالك حوائج جميع المخلوقات ويامن ملاء نوره الأرض والسموات ويامن أحاط بكل شي علما وأحصى كل شي عددا ويا عالما بما مضى وماهو أت أسالك اللهم بقدرتك على كل شئ باستغناك عن جميع خلقك وبحمدك ومجدك وياعظيما يرجى لكل عظيم ياعليما أنت بحالنا عليم اللهم أصلح لنا شأننا كله بما أصلحت به شأن عبادك الصالحين ولاتكلنا لأنفسنا طرفه عين ولاأقل من ذلك اللهم أقضي حاجتي ونفس كربتي وماأنزل بي من حيرتي ( اللهم انصر المريخ نصر كبيرا والعودة بنقاط المباراة كاملة ) وصلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما إلى يوم الدين



 امين امين امين امين يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*قولوا لي غندور الحقنا بالمروحه


يــــــــــــــا لطيف . . . يـــــــــــا معين يــــــــــــــــارب

انصرنا

*

----------


## غندور

*هدف واحد يكفى يا صفوة....
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## najma

*الله معانا
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

هدف واحد يكفى يا صفوة....
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



 ان شاء الله اكتر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





يا رب  يا رب 
يا رب  يا رب
يا رب  يا رب
يا رب  يا رب
يا رب  يا رب
يا رب  يا رب

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب الزعيم
					

اكيد فريق الجيش الان نايم فى العسل وضامن النتيجة ودى الحتة الممكن نضربو منها بس حقو تقطع للفريق تذاكر ذهاب للنيجر فقط لوغلبوا نرسل ليهم تذاكر العودة لوما غلبوا مع السلامة



 انت قايلهم سودانيين انومو 
الفكرة دي جبتها كيف وهم عارفين القعاد هناك احسن ليهم من الجية وبنشوف 
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انصر الزعييييييييييم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*متبقي 10  دقائق   الساعة ماشة بطيئ
*

----------


## جواندي

*الله يستر من التحكيم
*

----------


## جواندي

*5 دقائق فقط
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## جواندي

*ناس الاستديو كتروا الكلام
*

----------


## جواندي

*4 دقائق فقط
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الله يستر من التحكيم



 
أأأأأأأأمين يارب

المهم أن يسعي لاعبي المريخ لاحراز 3 أهداف 
حتي يبقي احتمال التأهل أكبر
*

----------


## ودحسن

*منصورين  باذن الله
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*2 دقيقتين فقط
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*بداية المباراة الدقيقة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بالتوفيق انشاءالله للاحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*متي تنتقل الشروق لنقل المباراة من نيامي

الزمن يا أهلنا عووووووووك
*

----------


## africanu

*الجيش يحرز الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*الحكم يطلق صافرة البدايه

*

----------


## جواندي

*الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*يا لطيف يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*لا حولا ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*يــارب انصرنا يــارب

*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## najma

*بسم الله بدت
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*المذيع ما جايب خبر
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*لا حولا ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*يــارب انصرنا يــارب
*

----------


## السيد

*مرت خمسه دقايق يـــارب نفووووووووووووووووووووووز
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*يا ناس الكوره كم 
*

----------


## السيد

*المزيع دا قولوا ليهو الحكم دا خليهو علق الكوره الله يرضي علي والدينا ووالديك
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*النتيجة واحد صفر للجيش
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*تماس مريخي ربكم يستر
موسي وعرضية بس هدف ضائع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*1- صفر

للجيش النيجري
*

----------


## جواندي

*هدف مبكر لكن بأذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*ابو عنجه منور الشاشه 

هووووووووووووووي انا كدا مابقدر انا ماشي احضر الكوره دي زي العجب

الله معاكم الي ان ينتهي الشوط دا ينتهي بي خير بجيكم راجع والنتيجه 1 - 0

المريخ مهزوم . . الله كريم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الجمهور بسيط يا افريكانو انت قاعد وين
                        	*

----------


## najma

*دا كلاااااااااااااااااام دا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ولله ياشباب الفريق دة ماعندو حاجة
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*يا رب يارب
تنصر المريخ في هذه المباراة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق قال في امطار
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ضربة جزاء والحكم يتغاضي عنها
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل سترك  يارب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يا جماعه دا كلام دا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الاعتراض علي قرارات الحكم مشكلة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هل مستوي الريخ هذا يؤهلة لهزيمة هذة الفريق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق دة مالو ومال الضلالاب ما يعلق كورتو بس
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الاعتراض علي قرارات الحكم مشكلة






بطاقة للنفطي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بطاقة صفراء للنفطي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول للنيجر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الهدف اتي من ضربة ثابتة معكوسة قابلها احد اللاعبين في المرمي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*التصوير  غير واضح
                        	*

----------


## aymon7

*النتيجه كيف والاداء كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*نتمنى ان لا يوثر الهدف المبكر في لعيبة الزعيم ويقدموا مباراة تليق بسمعة الزعيم الأفريقية 
*

----------


## جواندي

*التركيز التركيز
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ربنا يستر ,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معقولة يا الزومة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الجيش بلعب بحماس
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس للنيجر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة يرتكبها الزومة
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*ياجماعة زول يكلم المدرب يدخل الملك بدل النفطي قبل  يدخل فينا هدف ثاني
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تسلل على راجى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*التحكيم ينحاز لاصحاب الارض
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*ربنا ينصرنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ وضربة ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا رب يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ يضغط وبالمقابل هجمة مرتدة لصالح الخصم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الاعتراض علي التحكيم مشكلة
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*دخلو العجب عشان اللعيبة دي تركز
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اللهم نصرك المبين 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*السعودى يدفع بيده ومخالفة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*خلاص خلاص احباط راعونه يالفي الميدان والمنتدى الضحك شرطنا يا عبد القادر
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كثرة حديث النفطى مع الحكم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كرت اصفر لمدافع النيجر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبارة لا تليق بسمعة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## لاروخا

*الله يكربنك ياكاربونى زى ماكربنتنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ربنا ستر والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الناس ديل هجومهم عالي
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*هجمة مرتدة خطيرة تخرج بسلام للنيجر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الصبر يارياض المباراة مازالت فى بدايتها
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معقولة يا حكم 
فاول لينا تعكسوللنيجر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة لصالح النيجر
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الهم سبت محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

مبارة لا تليق بسمعة المريخ



 كم كم يعنى :lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مرت الكورة بسلام
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

الصبر يارياض المباراة مازالت فى بدايتها



اقول ليك حاجة يا منصور 
by by مريخ
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*آآآآحححححى يامصارينى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الصبر الصبر الصبر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يارب العاملين النصر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ يشن هجمات متتالية على مرمى النيجر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله موسي الزومة بيعمل عمائل عجيبة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لاعب من المريخ على الارض - الزومة ويقوم بسلام
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*غدا نكون كما نود
ترم ترم ترم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ فقط يحتاج لدرهم حظ
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الزومة خارج نطاق الخدمة تماما
وسعيد السعودى ما ذا يفعل اللهه اعلم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انت المخرج دة مناسب الحكم ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*انصرنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا افريكانو انت القاعد تصور
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة فى مكان جيد للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لاعبى المريخ شوية متسرعين
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*شوية تركيز حنفوز باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس للنيجر
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*بلة وزومة على طول مع السلامة مع كاربونى
كرات كلها فى يد الحارس او المدرجات
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اطراف مقصوصة لعب من غير اي خطة معروفة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الهدف الثانى للنيجر
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*حرم ديل ما لعيبة كورة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*by by مريخ
*

----------


## الســـكاب

*مع السلامة 
*

----------


## وليد رابح

*الواحد ما عارف اقول شنو والله 
الله غالب
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*والله كدا حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عديل
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*اين وارقوووووووو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها راجي شنو تاني يا ارخبيل
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*سجل الهدف بطريقة غريبة حيث سقط المدافع واستغلها مهاجم النيجر وسجل الهدف الثانى
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مين اللى وقع فى الهدف؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اسي دي خسارة الله يستر من الفضيحة الخماسية
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الصبر يا رياض هذا ليس وقت البكاء مازالت المباراة مستمرة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*انشاءالله الله لايسامح الكان السبب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ضربة مرمى لصالح الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*هجمة للمريخ يبعدها المدافع وتماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

الصبر يا رياض هذا ليس وقت البكاء مازالت المباراة مستمرة



بنصبر ان شاء الله :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر يا كريم 
*

----------


## وليد رابح

*لا حولا ولا قوة 
اي كورة تصل المرمي هدف هل يعقل ذلك 
اين حراس المرمي الذين يصلحون اخطا الغير كثيروا الاخطا
*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*السحر موجود في هذه المباراة ... غير معقول ان تلج مرمانا اهداف بهذه الصورة
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

مين اللى وقع فى الهدف؟



ده الحبيب طارق مختار
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اللهم ثبت اقدام لعيبة الزعيم 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*والله ياشباب لاعبى المريخ يقاتلون ولكن يفتقدون للجماعية وهذه مشكلة المدرب كل مباراة بتشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب ياحنان يامنان
ياذو الجلال والاكرم
المريخ يتعادل ويغلب
انا عبدك الضعيف يارب
ارجوك يارب 
ماترد دعوتى
عبدك المطيع البخافك
بحق لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين
واتوسل اليك بحبيبك المصطفى
يارب يارب يارب
واتوسل اليك بالصالحين
يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووق
*

----------


## السيد

*أين الخلل بكل صراحه لست أدري

عموماً الشماعه المميزه هي التحكيم والشماعه الاكثر تداولاً هذه الايام هي : الجمهور + الاعلام + المدرب + مجلس الاداره = مريخ بلا طعم ولا لون . . . ! ! !

يـــارب انت القوي فأعزنا بقوتك اللهم يــارب هون علينا ويسر مصابنا ووفقنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لعب مهرجل لا عبين ماعرفين بيعملو في شنو 
معقول دة البيحصل لينا
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تسديدة قوية للمريخ من راجى خرجت خارج المرمى
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*والله ما زعلان الا على مجهود أفريكانو،،،،،
عليك الله افريكانو زى ديل الواحد بيتابعهم؟؟؟
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*خطأ للمريخ وبالتسرع الكرة خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اسحبوا بله جابر كم كورة يعكسها فى الاوت؟
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*راسية حلوة من راجى خارج المرمى بقليل للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*باقى دقيقة وخطا للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

المريخ فقط يحتاج لدرهم حظ




ولاعبين جدد  ومدرب  جديد ولو في طريقه مجلس اداره كمان وتاني مامحتاج اي شئ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*راسية خارج الملعب لمصلحة جيش النيجر
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اللهم الطف بنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*هجمة خطيرة استلمها محمد كمال وبعدها اطلق الحكم الصفارة معلنا انتهاء الشوط الاول بتغلب الجيش على المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

الصبر يا رياض هذا ليس وقت البكاء مازالت المباراة مستمرة





انت يــا ارخبيل رياض دا لاعب مع الناس ديل 

خلو يبكي بكاهوا لا في زول شايفوا لا زول سامعوا 


هسي جنس اللعب دا مابيبكي

المشكلة الحلول واضحة تقول الواحد يخش يعمل اللازم براهو

والله اكان شكلنا فريق نحنا ديل كان لعبنا احسن من كدا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها شوفو الشماتة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو مبين
					

انشا الله يطيروا ...بشرف
فضيحة  الدلاقين ..سوف تؤثر على سيد البلد ..وسمعته ..قاريا 
 الفضيحة ...سوف تزيل الرهبة ...من قلوب الافارقة من الكرة السودانية 
نسأل الله السلامة




*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لك الله يا مريخناً
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*طارق مختار 

قلنا ليكم انه لا يشبه المريخ

تباً لمن يتولى امر التسجيل بالمريخ
متى يفهمون ان ليس بالمال وحده تبنى الفرق
شتان ما بين امكانيات المريخ وامكانية هولاء العسكر 
ومع ذلك يسقط طارق مختار بهذه الصورة وهو الذى دفعت فيه الملايين 
ويستلم منه لاعب تقريبا لا يبلغ سعره 50 دولار 
ويبقى لنا العزاء يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*مازلت اثق فى عودة المريخ
ان شاء الله
*

----------


## mub25

*هذه المباراة اختبار لكل لاعب
من يحب المريخ ومن يصلح وسيبقي فى المريخ
ومن لا يحب المريخ ولا يفيد المريخ يجب ان يذهب بعد المباراة مباشرة مع السيد كاربونى
يجب التخلص من بعض اللاعبين قبل كاربونى
لغاية الان ارشح:
بله والزومة
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*الصبر كملناهوا كلو كان عندك باقي منو رسل لي 

الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا رياض هل انت حزين ؟ 
وهل اصابك هذا الحزن الان فقط
واقع الحال يؤكد ان مريخ ما بعد سيكافا التى استضافها لا يشبه المريخ العظيم 
من المسئول
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ارب
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*
الاداء السلبي والسيطره بلا فعالية ابرز سمات الشوط الاول
فقدنا الامل بمن داخل الملعب
ولكن لا يزال الامل بالله موجود ابداً لا يغيب

نحنا جبيل شن قلنا اركزوا يــا جدعان

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اها بعد الصبر ده كلوووووو يا ارخبيل حيحصل شنو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا رياض عندك نفس تقوم تمشى وتعمل فيها غواصة 
اقعد هنا وتبكى بس
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ارب
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا خسارة الطيارة الخاصة 
والله المفروض يسافرو بكومر
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ارب
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*ما اجي واحد واقول وداع بشرف هههههههههههههه الضحك شرطنا يا عبد القادر هههههههه
وداع بشرف هههههههههههههههه هههههههه الكلمة دي انا سمعتها وين وين هههههههه
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مبرر كافى للهزيمة 
الجو الحار سبب فى الهدف المبكر الذى اربك الحسابات 
دى ما اخر ترطيبة لاعبى المريخ 
ودوهم جبل طورية
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*طارق مختار 


الى متى يسجل المريخ لاعبى من الوزن الثقيل جسمانيا والضعيف من حيث الاداء
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

يا رياض عندك نفس تقوم تمشى وتعمل فيها غواصة 
اقعد هنا وتبكى بس



اها يا وليد شوف جنس دة







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة majnon_alhilal
					

ياخي ما داير اقوليك طارو اسي لانو ناس الجيش ديل حمااااااام ساي 
والمريخ زاتو حمام 
عشان كده اتوقع اي حاجه
لاكين انا بتمناها تنتهي 7




*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كيف نعود الى المباراة..والى كم من هدف نحتاج؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*

*

----------


## السيد

*يا شباب تعالوا وروقوا حبه

انحنا ماشين نتغلب اصلاً يعني أتعادلنا هنا ورد الفعل كالعاده كان بعيد عن موضع الجرح والمباريات اللعبناها كانت ما كابس وحاجه كدا مابعرف اسمها شنو وجزيره الفيل وأتوكلنا علي الخالق ومشينا اها من قولة تيت الراجل دا خته وارقوا بره ودخل النفطي والنفطي دا طلع بير قديم وبترولها خفه زاتوا ومدخل السعودي وخالي الملك بره والسعودي كمل اقوانوا في الوديات الفاتت دي تاني داير ليهو كم شهر عشان يشحن من الاول وراجي غايتو جاري . . .

النص رايح والدفاع هلكان والحارس غائب عن الوجود . . .

يعني بالبلدي كدا مافي اي حركه جوه الميدان غير الجري بدون فايده . . .

الحل يمرق سعيد السعودي وراجي ويدخل العجب ووارقوا علي ان يتحول قلق ليحل مكان الود سعيد في الارتكاز ولو في طريقه مصعب عشان يقوي الناحية الهجومية ويطلع طارق مختار ويلزم الزومه بالدفاع التام علي ان تتحول طريقه اللعب الي 3 5 2 في حاله الاستحواز تتغير لي 343 بتقدم وارقوا لمساندة الهجوم والي 4 5 1 لحظة الفقدان بسقوط لاسانا للدفاع 

يبقي التشكيل محمد كمال . . سفاري الزومه وبله جابر  . .  قلق ومصعب علي الاطراف . . . لاسانا ووارقوا والنفطي في الوسط . . . والعجب والسعودي في المقدمه  والرهيفه التنقد يــا فزنا يا طمبجناها اصلوا مافرقت كتير


واهم شئ لا بله لا الزومه ما يتحركوا من وراء وسفاري يشيل مع محمد كمال كل الكرات المعكوسه والسعودي يتحرك قدام بأيجابيه ويساند الوسط 


والاهم من كدا يختوا الكوره دي في الواطه دي . . . ومايتكلموا مع الحكم كلو كلو
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الكورة دى 2/2 
عجبكو دخل 
وح تشوفو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يارب استر في الهزيمة المذلة ,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*قدر الروح الفي دي داير اشكر حصريكانو وجواندي ورياض والعم غندور والضحك كتلنا يا عبدالقادر مشكوريين والشكر للكل للكل اخر نفس للكل 
*

----------


## السيد

*وكلموا الناس دي محتاجين هدفين بس ما أكتر ومحتاجين يقفلوا سبيل محمد كمال دا
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*لا لون ولا طعم ولا رائحة ولا روح 
نسال الله ان يبدلنا خيراً منهم
لعيبة التقول ساكين ارنب كل واحد جاري براهو 
مدرب لا حولا ولا قوه له
الله يصربنا علي المرض ده 
*

----------


## محمد العليقي

*الناس البتضحك دي بتضحك علي شنو?????

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*نهواك يا مريخ فى كل الظروف 



*

----------


## جواندي

*يا رب يا رب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دخول العجب الان لاكن بدل منو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*للاعبي المريخ لا يستفيدون من أخطاء الجيش
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العجب حرك اللعب شوية
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يارب يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يا شباب بطلوا البكى والزعيم بإذن الله عائد عائد 
*

----------


## ودحسن

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ارب
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياجماعه انتو بتضحكو على شنو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اذن خروج راجي ودخول العجب تقريباً
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

يا شباب تعالوا وروقوا حبه

انحنا ماشين نتغلب اصلاً يعني أتعادلنا هنا ورد الفعل كالعاده كان بعيد عن موضع الجرح والمباريات اللعبناها كانت ما كابس وحاجه كدا مابعرف اسمها شنو وجزيره الفيل وأتوكلنا علي الخالق ومشينا اها من قولة تيت الراجل دا خته وارقوا بره ودخل النفطي والنفطي دا طلع بير قديم وبترولها خفه زاتوا ومدخل السعودي وخالي الملك بره والسعودي كمل اقوانوا في الوديات الفاتت دي تاني داير ليهو كم شهر عشان يشحن من الاول وراجي غايتو جاري . . .

النص رايح والدفاع هلكان والحارس غائب عن الوجود . . .

يعني بالبلدي كدا مافي اي حركه جوه الميدان غير الجري بدون فايده . . .

الحل يمرق سعيد السعودي وراجي ويدخل العجب ووارقوا علي ان يتحول قلق ليحل مكان الود سعيد في الارتكاز ولو في طريقه مصعب عشان يقوي الناحية الهجومية ويطلع طارق مختار ويلزم الزومه بالدفاع التام علي ان تتحول طريقه اللعب الي 3 5 2 في حاله الاستحواز تتغير لي 343 بتقدم وارقوا لمساندة الهجوم والي 4 5 1 لحظة الفقدان بسقوط لاسانا للدفاع 

يبقي التشكيل محمد كمال . . سفاري الزومه وبله جابر . . قلق ومصعب علي الاطراف . . . لاسانا ووارقوا والنفطي في الوسط . . . والعجب والسعودي في المقدمه والرهيفه التنقد يــا فزنا يا طمبجناها اصلوا مافرقت كتير


واهم شئ لا بله لا الزومه ما يتحركوا من وراء وسفاري يشيل مع محمد كمال كل الكرات المعكوسه والسعودي يتحرك قدام بأيجابيه ويساند الوسط 


والاهم من كدا يختوا الكوره دي في الواطه دي . . . ومايتكلموا مع الحكم كلو كلو



 والله لو عندو نصف العند ناس المنبر ديل لكنا في مجموعات الابطال لكن تقول شنو مدرب باطل تشكيل ما داير اجتهاد الا من عند المعجرف دا والضحك شرطنا يا عبد القادر
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*وجود اورغوي ضروي جداً الآن 
*

----------


## husein eisa

*أنااااااااااااااااااااااااا    جيتكم 
ود الدوحة 
فأل المريخ الحسن 
أنشاء الله جاااااااااااااااي  هدف للمريخ في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

يا شباب بطلوا البكى والزعيم بإذن الله عائد عائد 



عائد عائد يا نميري
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*حليلك يا دامر
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللعب بالكعب ده شنو
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يكون في عون الزمن الاشتر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 47 (46 عضو و 1 ضيف) 
رياض عباس بخيت, لاروخا, مبارك علي حسين, محمد العليقي, محمد كمال, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1*, alhawii, مريخابي مووووت, مرهف, aymon7, المكاجر, الاحمر الزنجي, السيد, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابومحمد البركة, ابوحازم, احمد الدباسي, ارخبيل, اصحاب السياده, comndan, Ehab M. Ali*, بدوري, husein eisa, حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, looly, meriekhabygidan, mub25, najma, شيبا, صخر, غاندي, عثمان خالد عثمان, عجبكو(ميسي), غندور, وليد رابح, وائل يوسف, ود الباقر, ود الحلة, ودحسن, نزار عبده, كته
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*العمق الدفاعي للزعيم غير موجود بتاتاً
اي هجمة مرتدة تشكل خطر كبير بالنسبة لنا 
*

----------


## ودحسن

*وين وارقوووووو عايزين السرعة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا كاربوني دخل وارغو
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـارب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

عائد عائد يا نميري



له الرحمة والمغفرة وللمسلمين والمسلمات ولينا نحن الاحياء المريخاب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا موســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*هدف للزعيم من الزومة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قوووووون للمريخ من موسي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بلة مافى....
                        	*

----------


## husein eisa

*ود الدوووووحة  كلامة ما بيقع واطة 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب يا كريم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الصبر الصبر الصبر
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*قووووووووون جميل جدا من الزومة 
*

----------


## ودحسن

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ارب
*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Goooooooooooon
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الله أكبر
يا رب التعادل
يا رب نصرك
ندعوك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يلا دخل لينا وارغو يا كربنة
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تعواتكم يا صفوه عشان نتاهل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*البركة فيكم تقبلو عزانا قال عايد يا رياض 
الصلاة جات وانا ماشي بعد شوية واتابع الباقي عبر التلفزيون 
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا كاربوني العجب ليه ما دخلتو من الأول
كرهتنا ياخ
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يا شباب قليل من الجدية عائدين بإذن الله 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa
					

ود الدوووووحة كلامة ما بيقع واطة 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك



قال شنو ود الدوحة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*هجمة خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة يخرجها محمد كمال للكورنر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا سلام يا محمد كمال
يخرج كرة متوجه للهدف
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*استرنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يارب
يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*شوية جدية نتأهل 

عايزين قوة ورجولة وتضحية
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ يشن هجوما عنيفا الله يخليك يالعجب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*حلوييييييييييييين يا اولاد
يا رب التعادل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العجب سوي العجب والله 
لكن معاهو دراويش
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa
					

أنااااااااااااااااااااااااا جيتكم 
ود الدوحة 
فأل المريخ الحسن 
أنشاء الله جاااااااااااااااي هدف للمريخ في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني



بااااااااااااالغت!!!!
سريع كده جيب التانى
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب يارب يارب
*

----------


## الصفوى

*مازلت اثق فى المريخ
ياااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## حيدر

*استر ياساااااااااااااتر
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*العجب وليس في الأمر عجب 
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*لا للاندفاع الكبير
الحذر واجب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*حسيـــن عيسي 
*

----------


## غندور

*




			
				 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa  
أنااااااااااااااااااااااااا جيتكم 
ود الدوحة 
فأل المريخ الحسن 
أنشاء الله جاااااااااااااااي هدف للمريخ في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني



أسرع ياحسين
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ضربة مرمى لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*بإذن الله 
عائد عائد يا زعيم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*الثاني جاي ان شاء الله
*

----------


## mub25

*انسحبوا من البطلات الافريقية
مع الحكم ده ما فى تعادل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

قال شنو ود الدوحة



 قال كراعو خضراء
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*




			
				 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa  
أنااااااااااااااااااااااااا جيتكم 
ود الدوحة 
فأل المريخ الحسن 
أنشاء الله جاااااااااااااااي هدف للمريخ في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني



سرييييييييييييييييييييع يا حسين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*شوية اجتها سوف يتحقق المراد بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يا كربنه اخرج النفطي وجيب اورغو 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس للنيجر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

حسيـــن عيسي 



يا جواندي فتح عينك المنتدي ملان براغيث
*

----------


## جواندي

*الجمهور صــــــــــمت
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*




			
				 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa  
أنااااااااااااااااااااااااا جيتكم 
ود الدوحة 
فأل المريخ الحسن 
أنشاء الله جاااااااااااااااي هدف للمريخ في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني



ما تنوم ياحسين
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لاعب من النيجر على الارض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو مزمل دة وين في الامارات ولا النيجر
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*العجب لا يتناطح في امره عنزان 
بس البقنع الديك منو ؟
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الثاني جاي ان شاء الله





يــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*عايزين وارقوووووووو
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم

*

----------


## غندور

*




			
				 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa  
أنااااااااااااااااااااااااا جيتكم 
ود الدوحة 
فأل المريخ الحسن 
أنشاء الله جاااااااااااااااي هدف للمريخ في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني



طيب ورينا النتيجة وريحنا
                        	*

----------


## husein eisa

*هدف ثاااااااااااااني  للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 27 
ود الدوحة فأل المريخ الحسن
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معليش طلوع بلة جابر ودخول العجب
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الجمهور صــــــــــمت



 انت النور وانت عطر بخور قول قووووووووووووووون تاني وخليهو اطلع
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*اه ثم اه ياكربنة فقعت مرارتي فداعي تخلي العجب بره تدخلو الشوط التاني
*

----------


## جواندي

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــا رب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa
					

هدف ثاااااااااااااني  للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 27 
ود الدوحة فأل المريخ الحسن



الغربية القون الاول ما جاء فى الدقيقة 10
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب يارب يارب
اكرمنا يارب
انا ماشى اصلى فرضك المغرب فى جماعه
اكرمنا يالله بفضل الجماعه
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الكرة خارج الملعب تماس للنيجر
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بصراحة ،،،،،،،،
لعب الحناكيش ده لا بيقدم ولا شئ....
دخل وارجو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*وارقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اووووو دخول وارغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
بديل الزومة
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*لية مالك من قبيل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*العنوان يامدير المريخ 1 الجيش 0
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الله الزول ده طلع منو ودخل وارغو؟
اوع يكون الزومة المتحرك فى الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa
					

هدف ثاااااااااااااني للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 27 
ود الدوحة فأل المريخ الحسن



باقى 3 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

الله الزول ده طلع منو ودخل وارغو؟
اوع يكون الزومة المتحرك فى الشوط الثانى



 ياهو ذااااااااتو
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*كربنا طلع روحنا عديل 
انشاء الله الي المجموعات بدون كربنا 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ يؤدى مباراة كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*فووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*كاربوني دا طلع منو
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مفروض يطلع سعيد ويرجع قلق لارتكاز
قوموا امشوا خلاص
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يـــــــــــــــــــــا رب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ يارب قوون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا رب
يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*وارغوووووووووووووو هذا الزمن المفروض يدخل فيه وارغوووووووووووو

لكن البقنع الديك منو
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*بالله عليك العجب يقعد برة؟
الذهب الذى لا يصدا ماشء الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم عملا ظااااهرة مع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يوفق بس
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الباقي 17 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم يكرت العجب
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*يارب انصرنا ولا تشمت علينا 
يارب يارب يارب 
يارب يارب يارب 
يارب يارب يارب 
يارب يارب يارب 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منصورين ويارب
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*يعطيك العافية زومة باقي هدف قلق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم جبان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الباقي دقيقة وميدو بجيبا 
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*مافي داعي للاحتجاج يا شباب

براااااافو يا محمد
يشيل كورة خطيرة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم منحاز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا الله
يا كريم
يا رب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*husein eisa
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*طلوع السعودي ودخول مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*واخيرا مصعب عمر البعيد جدا جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*مصعب
بديلا للسعودي
                        	*

----------


## اباتشيه

*الحكم الله اجازيك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله العظيم ما كنت قايل السعودي لاعب في الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اللهم نصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك المبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
*

----------


## ودحسن

*كاربوني يا خرمجة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا كريم
يا واهب
يا عاطي
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ارب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*التحكيم يزبح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب يا كريم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يااااااااااه
الحكم يلغي هدف التعادل
                        	*

----------


## husein eisa

*معليش  
طلع تسلسل 
ود الدوحة معااااااااااااكم
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يارب المرة الجاية قوون
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*بى منو ياجواندى وبى شنو بالاستهتار وعدم الجديه ديل مالعيبه والله والله لو عملنا تيم بس من المنتدى دا غيرا ساااااااااااى بنغلب وناس خلو العواطف بعيد ...
وزى ماقال الاخ يوسف حتتعمل بكره فى كاربونى كاربون الذى لعب خطاء وسدد خطاء وتحرك خطاء واستلم خطاء ومرر خطاء والله حراااااااام عليكم تهينو الشعار دا اكتر من كدا.. مطلوب وقفه حااااااااااسمه  
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*شفتوالظلم يارب جازي كل من يقف في طريق المريخ
*

----------


## جواندي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## husein eisa

*الهدف الثاني جااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
انشاء الله تعالى 
ود الدوحة 
فأل المريخ الحسن
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*اللهم يا مالك الملك 
وانت القائل في محكم تنزيلك  { فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ }
ندعزك باسمك الاعظم ان تنصر المريخ 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
يا الله 
الدرون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فريق الجيش يلعب بالدفاع الكامل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا رب
يا الله
يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب هدف التعادل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ضربة لصالح جيش النيجر
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*شوية تركيز وممكن نجيب قونين
يا رب النصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحاس يستهتر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تبقت سبعة دقائق ولاعب من النيجر على الارض
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ياحنان يامنان 

عبدك عشمان
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فريق الجيش بداء لتضييع الزمن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*اللهم نصرك يا رب
يا الله هدف التعادل
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مسك الكورة والدخول بها فى داخل خط 18
مع تقدم الزمن سوف يزداد توتر لاعبى الجيش مما يجعلهم يرتكبون الاخطاء
المريخ يجب ان يستفيد من الكور الثابتة
                        	*

----------


## husein eisa

*انشاء الله 
الدقيقة 43 فيها الخبر الحلووووو 
باذن الواحد الاحد التعااادل جاااااااااااااي
ود الدوحة 
الفال الحسن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا كريم
يا وهاب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معقولة يا حكم البحصل دة
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*ياااا الله يا رب يا مالك الملك
يا ذا الجلال والإكرام 
(نصرك)
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*يارب انصرنا ولا تشمت علينا 
يارب يارب يارب 
يارب يارب يارب 
يارب يارب يارب 
يارب يارب يارب 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa
					

انشاء الله 
الدقيقة 43 فيها الخبر الحلووووو 
باذن الواحد الاحد التعااادل جاااااااااااااي
ود الدوحة 
الفال الحسن



عذبتنا ياخ قبيل ماقلت الدقيقة 27
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*نسألك يا الله بإسمك الأعظم
أن تنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ازيكم
ياااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انقطعت الصورة الان
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب يارب يارب
يالله
يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووق
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*يسمع منك الله 






			
				انشاء الله 
الدقيقة 43 فيها الخبر الحلووووو 
باذن الواحد الاحد التعااادل جاااااااااااااي
ود الدوحة 
الفال الحسن
			
		



*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الصورة انقطعت
يا ناس الإذاعة أدونا التفاصيل
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا افريكانووووو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*احسن حاجه انو الارسال قطع
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*واختفت صورة المباراة يارب هدف
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*انصرنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*التعادل يارب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب يارب
يالله
اكرمنا
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*dya3naha fi alkhartoum
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يارب 
يا رب 
يارب هدف 
*

----------


## قنوان

*تضيعوها هنا وتكوسو التعادل هناك
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا راجى 
معقولة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا افريكانو
وناس الإذاعة
ادونا التفاصيل

يا الله التعادل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*عادت الصورة
والنتيجة كما هي

يا رب التعادل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يارب يارب  يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب قوووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خلااااص 
هذا هو حال كرة القدم
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا رب هدف 
يا رب هدف 
يا رب هدف 
يا رب هدف
                        	*

----------


## husein eisa

*النفطي لا يشبهناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ما دايرنك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحارس يضيع الوقت
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*في المباراتين نفتش للتعادل سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa
					

انشاء الله 
الدقيقة 43 فيها الخبر الحلووووو 
باذن الواحد الاحد التعااادل جاااااااااااااي
ود الدوحة 
الفال الحسن



تانى ما بصدقك يا حسين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم يعطل هجمة مرتدة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*ثم ماذا بعد هذا يــــــــــــــاعالم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا حكم يا تااااااااافه
ليه موقف الكورة
وليه يتعالج دخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يكون في عون الشعار
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب يارب يالله
يالمكاشفى فوووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يمكن الجيش ده يدرن لينا فى اخر دقيقة؟؟؟واااااارد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*آخر دقيقة
يا رب هدف
يا الله يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*ماذا نتظر من التحكيم في ارض الخصم

كلها عوامل كان بالامكان العمل لها ونحسبها من البداية
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*يــــــــــــــا رب
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*قووووووووووووووولو يــــــــــــــــــــالطيف
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*حكم تااااااااااااافه
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*الحمدلله على كل حال
لكن فريق المريخ الحالي غير مؤهل للذهاب أكثر من ذلك.
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*ولم اكن يوماً بدعائك ربي شقيى 
انصرنا يارب 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم 
يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*باي باي مريخ والي اللقاء في البطولة القادمة
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الحمد لله
على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*يـــــــــــــــارياض انت خسران شنو قول مع الناس ديل يارب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*خيرها فى غيرها.......
والقادم أحلى
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*نهواك يا مريخ فى كل الظروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

* يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله 
يا الله يا الله يا الله

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

باي باي مريخ والي اللقاء في البطولة القادمة



امشى يا عارض :1 (22):
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*من فرط في النصر داخل الأرض
عليه ألا يبحث عنه خارجها
                        	*

----------


## اباتشيه

*الليلة المريخ شحططنا
*

----------


## السيد

*اذاً سادتي الحمد لله علي هذا الحال ولا يحمد علي مكروه سواه ولا يحمد سواه اصلاً
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اللاعبون يتشاجرون مع الحكم
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*يا شيخ كته _انت عملتا لي الله شريك_خاف ربك يأخ_ده السبب الخلانا ما نغلب ولا حنغلب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## السيد

*هووووووووووووووي الماشئ معاي السبت الجاي منو ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

أنـــا ماشئ اخد عضوية النادي . . . وخلونا من فريق الكوره دا هسي
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*نتلاقى فى الممتاز
وياخوفى من ضياعه ايضا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اسلوب العاجز
انت طلعت من هنا تمشى تشاجر مع الحكم هناك؟
ان شاء الله جمدها يا دشداد
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*حسن يعقوب, مبارك علي حسين, محمد العليقي, محمد كمال, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخابي مووووت, المكاجر, الاحمر الزنجي, السيد, الصفوى, النسر2, اب ظرف, اباتشيه, ابراهيم تاج الدين, احمد خضر سوار, ارخبيل, اصحاب السياده, comndan, بدوري, husein eisa, حسن بشير, جواندي, looly, meriekhabygidan, mub25, رياض عباس بخيت, عبدالله كمال, عجبكو(ميسي), وليد المريخابى, وليد رابح, ود الحلة, نزار عبده, قنوان, كته

عوارض شديده والله 

*

----------


## وليد رابح

*الحمد لله علي كل حال 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*والله يشاكلوا الحكم ياكافي البلاء لا كوره لا أخلاق . . . الحمد لله فيما رزق 

باي باي كاربوني باي باي رودريقوا 

مع السلامه فيصل العجب وداعاً بله جابر وموسي الزومه

شكراً محمد كمال تصل بالسلامه يا النفطي 

عايزين رجال زي العجب دا بس يكونوا صغار . . صعبه دي
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*لاوجود لكرة قدم مع التحكيم الفريقى المرتشى
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## السيد

*ربنا يوفق هلال السودان غداً نحنا مريخاب نعم لكن مابننسي انو نحنا سودانيين مهما كانت المحن


اسلوب الحقد دا ماحقنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا



حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد
حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد
حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد
حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد
حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد
حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد
حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد
حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقدحاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد حاقد
*

----------


## السيد

*واقع المباراه بقول انو نحنا اتهزمنا قبل مانلعب

وابقوا عشره علي المرابط دا انا قلت ليكم لو ما لاعب ماعندي في الكوره دي عشم . . .
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله الحمد لله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا



يا وليد ربك ده كريم  خليها دستة كاااااااااااااربة
*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا



 اللهم امييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## السيد

*بي السر ربنا ينصر اي فريق علي اي فريق مابقت فارقه 


والفينا يمرقها الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 33 (33 عضو و 0 ضيف)
رياض عباس بخيت, مبارك علي حسين, محمد العليقي, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, المكاجر, الاحمر الزنجي, السيد, الصفوى, الغسينابي, النسر2, اب ظرف, ابراهيم تاج الدين, احمد خضر سوار, ارخبيل, اصحاب السياده, comndan, بدوري, husein eisa, حسن بشير, جواندي, looly, mub25, عاطف عوض, عبدالله كمال, عجبكو(ميسي), غندور, وليد المريخابى, وليد رابح, ود الحلة, نزار عبده, قنوان, كته
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*






*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

بي السر ربنا ينصر اي فريق علي اي فريق مابقت فارقه 


والفينا يمرقها الله



هههههههههههه طلعت حاقد بدرجة دبلوماسى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

يا وليد ربك ده كريم خليها دستة كاااااااااااااربة



يا خال غندور قبيل مع ذكر المرحوم نميري جبنا قون صااااح
                        	*

----------


## كته

*قدر الله وماشاء فعل
لا اعتراض فى حكمك يارب
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بطلو بكي وشماعة التحكيم حال المريخ والاشباح دا السبب الغلبتنا 
طيب التعادل هنا كان بي سبب الحكم برضوا
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*اها بعد دا الناس ديل بجو بالطياره دي كمان
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*اقرعو الممتاز 
اقرعو الممتاز 
اقرعو الممتاز 
اقرعو الممتاز 
اقرعو الممتاز 
اقرعو الممتاز 
اقرعو الممتاز 
اقرعو الممتاز 
اقرعو الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*والله كان بجو بي طياره خاصه المغسه تشقني
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الممتاز لاعبين متين يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*






*

----------


## السيد

*الناس دي مفترض يجو كداري عديل كدا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الحمدلله علي كل حال بالتوفيق انشاءالله في الممتاز وكاس السودان  هذا اقل شي يرضي الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا السيد الليله ماف تهى تهى تهى ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*قولوا لي أيهاب سجمكم كان راجين السجم

قلناها بدري ونعيد نقولها

وبكره احلي

تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

قولوا لي أيهاب سجمكم كان راجين السجم

قلناها بدري ونعيد نقولها

وبكره احلي

تهئ تهئ تهئ



 






*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أصلاً ما عتدنا فريق نبكي عليهو . . . عندنا أشباح . . . لا نخوة و لا رجولة و لا حتى رثاء على حال هذا الجمهور المسكين . . . من الآن فصاعداً لن أزرف دمعة واحدة حتى يذهب هؤلاء لعيبة و جهاز فني و إدارة و إعلام كمان
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*والله بالاشباح ديل
الممتاز احتمال كبير يطير
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا
اللهم انصر كابس يونايتد الزيمبابوى بسداسية غدا



كيف الكلام دا ...
                        	*

----------

